# What EXACTLY is the raw feeling of Social Anxiety Disorder?



## Ruch247 (Oct 23, 2014)

To be fair let me share mine.

On a normal occasion one of my limbs feel numb, as far as I know and feel. 

Thankfully I trained myself enough for me not to feel that ugly numbing feeling everyday.

Self control

Self acceptance

yatayatayata

On a... abnormal situation... It starts on my stomach.

That situation is scary enough,

that is if the ugly numbing feeling stayed at my stomach
but that's not the case, my case.

Like I said it started at my stomach,

then my arms

my feet

my head

And most of all my heart.

I read that people can actually die from extreme fright
with the abnormal heartbeat caused by anything whatsoever.

And... that was my case back then... I was extremely frightened that it made my whole body numb.

I ran away from the situation that cornered me and well... I instinctively broke our screen door on the account of my desperation of escape.

The only difference I see is I'm felt more anger than fear, and that feeling of anger is what sustained me at the situation, but its enough for me to label that experience as a 'near death experience'.



That is when my mother hugged me. While I'm extinguishing that ugly numbing feeling.

Meditation is only good as how well connected I am to other people.

And I guess that's what I'm trying to so now.

Indiscriminately connect with people. 

Whether this site is made and labeled for people with Social Anxiety Disorder.

Its a start.

A first step,

if you'll let me know your experiences that is.


----------



## Ruch247 (Oct 23, 2014)

Welp. That's something.

I suppose I will get better answers outside than silent ones.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

My father described anxiety really well once. He compared it to a hypothetical, physical pain. He said it was like having the skin on your finger, for instance, peeled back and raw, and life experiences being like running sand paper over that open wound. I'll never forget how perfectly that captures my emotional state. The fact that you even speak of feelings as 'raw' reminds of how it's kind of a physical feeling, or can be described as such. Maybe it's just a feeling of being painfully vulnerable and fearful. It's very exhausting- I can say that much.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SA for me feels like extreme embarassment, I can't describe it any better. Like what your'e doing and saying and looking like is stupid and inferior and just embarassing to witness.

Anxiety in general feels like a sudden shock of doom, as if someone just opened up a chasm beneath you and you fall down into it. And sometimes it feels like someone just sucks the air out of me, like a blow to the stomach or something

"Maybe it's just a feeling of being painfully vulnerable and fearful. " this feels familiar.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

i beat my social anxiety by facing my fears blah blah blah 
but in a nutshell i felt like i had to take a dump and a anxiety attack thrown in during uncomfortable social interactions


----------



## chaoticred (Oct 2, 2015)

The physical feelings of social anxiety are just the feelings of anxiety, like sweaty palms, racing heartbeat, stomach pain, etc. 

I think mentally it's extreme fear, and for me it's a sense of embarrassment and humiliation. I think reducing SA is mainly about reducing the symptoms of it.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Fear to go outside, to talk with strangers, to make friends..


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Feeling awkward and feeling like others can sense it and that your making them feel awkward.


----------



## anxious d (Jan 9, 2016)

For me, social anxiety is not being able to do what I know I can and want to. It's a deep frustration with myself. 

Thankfully, I am storming to recovery and I am going full steam down the path to mental well-being.


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

This intense feeling of wanting to escape, to flight, to run away....while at the same time being completely naked, with no protection against the world.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I clam up, heart starts racing and I'm looking for the nearest exit / opportunity to escape from the interaction


----------



## Hushpuppy79 (Apr 6, 2016)

Feeling stupid and so awkward...feel as if everyone is looking at me like I'm crazy and weird...have been called weird so many times because of my social behavior...heart racing, sweating, shaking...


----------

